# MISC | Single or multi carriage DMU trains past to present / Railbus



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

Here are some units from Turkish railways TCDD begining from 1930s to todays...

















MAN 21-25 from 1934 awaiting for restoration in Izmir.








MAN MT 5200 - 5300 from 1950s..








SCF-AEG railbus MT 5400 from 1955 picture taken in Seljuk train museum.








MT 5500 mototrain in new TCDD colours.








The nice MAN schienenbus they came to TCDD in 1980s and served only for few years.








MT 5600 SAKARYA/Tuvasas Turkish made railbus currently in service.








MT5700 Fiat railbus

















DM 15000 Rotem 2008 the newest railbus of Turkey.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

MAN MT5300s look so modern. It looks like TCDD had high speed trains back in 50s.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

nice thread... I wonder other countries as well...


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Switzerland*









a Emu railcar at MONTREUX








Another EMU at Montreux.


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Czech railcars*

all DMU and EMU single or multi carriage trains invited here......


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Czech railcars*


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*AUSTRIA / ÖBB*


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*France / SNCF*


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Italia / FS*









Sardegna








A DMU at Como


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

This thread it only aboult DMU fom Turkish railways? or around the world?


----------



## Manchester Planner (Aug 19, 2005)

Behold! The British Rail Pacer!


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Modern Russian, shots from train-photo.ru


РА-В (RA-V from rel'sovy avtobus - rail bus), 81-731.25













РА-1, 81-731 (widely used in russia)








































РА-2, 81-750.05 (popular as well, also could be considered DMU as consist of three cars)


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*New DMU - venezuela

Its will be operational in begining 2009
Puerto Cabello - Barquisimeto*


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

looks rather like a highspeed train but not like a railbus.


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Turkey / TCDD*


















MT 5500 s at IZMİR AREA


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Netherlands 

DMU & railbus

OMbc 1903 (1929) (out of service) diesel electric railbusses 










OMC (1929)










Mat '34 "Dieseldrie" (1934~ & 1952~) (out of service)










Dieselvijf (DE5) (build 1940~ & 1957~) (out of service)










Plan X, "Blauwe Engel" (Blue Angel) (1953~) railbus and 2 car DMU (out of service)










RAm TEE (NS & SBB) 1957 (out of service)










Plan U (DE3) (1960-1963) (out of service)










DH1 & DH 2, "Wadloper" (1981 - 1983) railbus and 2 car DMU (out of service)










DM '90 "Buffel" (Buffalo) (1996-1998)










Syntus Lint 41/H (2001~)










Veolia GTW 2/6 (2007) soon to be converted to 2/8. Also in service for Arriva


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

This livery is so much like the Metrorail livery used in South Africa!


----------



## Perennial Quest (May 24, 2007)

New italian DMU "Minuetto":


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

wow it looks very cool with its law floor doorskay:


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> This livery is so much like the Metrorail livery used in South Africa!


Indeed, I think I'd feel at home immediately in South-Africa :lol:

By the way, it was the standard livery for the local trains in the Netherlands:








Mat'46 DMU (out of service)









Mat'54 EMU (out of service)









Wadloper DMU (out of service)









Mat'64 EMU









DD-AR + mDDM electric train sets


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

x posting from Indian Railways Thread



satsk3 said:


> *More Pics of the New DMU of Kashmir Valley :-*
> 
> Source : - *Rediff*
> 
> ...


----------

